# Vacation Ideas



## rahimlee54 (Apr 2, 2011)

So my wife and I cant really come up with a vacation we want to take. We have thrown around a cruise and talked about going to a few different places but nothing has really made us say, I'd really like to do that. We are really thinking about just taking a week here at home and just hanging out, so I figured I'd see if you guys had any suggestions. We went to Disney World last year.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 2, 2011)

Go to the Maine or Oregon coast.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 2, 2011)

Paris in the spring!


----------



## thistle (Apr 2, 2011)

OK, I grew up in NC, but wasn't sure where Randleman was-now that I see, how about a 'staycation'-visit the zoo in Asheboro, Seagrove for NC pottery, Uwharrie Natl. Forest, Old Salem-Winston-Salem...

Or if you want to hit the beach, & don't want to deal w/ crowds in the Outer Banks, try Topsail Beach (I grew uo near here, in Sneads Ferry), & Asheville is another really fun place to visit. Sometimes, it's nice to visit places that are close by, reduces travel time & stress...


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd second the suggestion of the Maine coast -- all 3,000 miles of it! Don't miss Arcadia National Park. Then drive up to the Maritime Provinces (Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island, New Brunswick) then around the bend and down the St. Lawrence Seaway through 1000 Islands to Quebec and Montreal. It's a different world, beautiful, enchanting, and away from the bulk of the tourist crowd. Lots of places to camp, or if you choose stay at some of the most charming inns in North America.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 2, 2011)

Went to an all-inclusive a little south of Cancun the last two years. I was a bit hesitant the first time, but the food was decent enough, the beach was nice and there was a bit of entertainment. Snorkling and scuba excursions, plus can take out the saiboats. Was nice to walk a couple miles up and down the coast from our hotel. Lots of drinks on the beach. Decent volleyball games once or twice a day, plus a bit of drunk-fest pool volleyball. This past October when we went there we took a couple excursions to some of the ruins, which was kinda cool.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 2, 2011)

+1 oregon coast. Or visit my state and check out Arches, Zions, and Bryce Canyon. If you have never been, and enjoy the outdoors, then you have to check it out.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 2, 2011)

Some good suggestions here I hadn't thought of thanks guys. I had thought of the staycation and it is something that could still happen, either way I wouldn't mind. Thistle we have been to Asheville a few times and stayed at the Biltmore inn there as that place is one of my wife's favorite things to do for some reason. I have lived here for a few years and still haven't made the trip 20 miles to Seagrove. Oregon and Maine coast does sound pretty cool though, I'll have to do some research on it.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey, you can always come and visit me, i can always use help in the shop  

Stefan


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 3, 2011)

Go to Norway in the summer. If you like nature, I can make a perfect vacation planner for you.
Google Norway, and see for yourself:

http://www.google.com/images?client...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=614


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 6, 2011)

it sounds kinda dumb but i had one of the best vacations ever in amish country in pennsylvania....ryan


----------

